# Unknown Fish



## Jimny (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,
Can anyone identify this fish? It was caught on squid in Coochin Creek which runs into the Northern end of Pumistone Passage (between Bribie Island & the mainland). It has the shape of a Luderich/Blackfish but the colour was all wrong. We released it.
Cheers


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

it's a "happy moments" mate. don't get too close as they have a very nasty sting.

also known as a black trevally or black spinefoot.

if you get stung, hot water will help ease the pain and reduce the poison.


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

many years ago I purchased: GRANT'S GUIDE TO FISHES. This very thick book always helps me in my learning to identify fish. The 'Happy Moment' fish was one that I learnt very early to avoid due to their painful spines.
Hope this helps in future.


----------



## Jimny (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, interestingly my brother and I were quite cautious and I held it down with my foot (in a shoe) while he used plyers to get the hook out. Lessons learn't from previous spines! 
Thanks again.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

They taste ok if you can't catch anything else, I haven't been spined by one yet but I'm told the pain comes in bursts hence why they call them happy moments. The treatment of hot water helps breakdown the protiens in the toxins apparently 45-50 dgrees C is optimum as this wont cause damage while soaking.


----------



## Jimny (May 10, 2007)

Damn, and we let it go


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If it wasn't for the fact it doesn't have two eyes on top of its head i would have said a flounder they look very similar though.
Don't play with the happy moments i'll have to remember that when next up north

Cheers Dave


----------



## kaiyak (Jul 7, 2007)

yup, happy moment alright. I got jabed once on morton island. tinnest cut, bled for 30 min. and the pain lasted for 2 hours. The only happy moment was when it stoped hurting.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I HATE THEM

I was fishing off the bribie island pier and caught a load of these things, then a get a little one, it somehow wobbled when I was unhooking it, and DAMN, right in the thumb. Most painful sting I have ever got (Wasp sting was nothing in comparison). Myne were more of a silvery colour but beware them. I bolted off to the nearest chemist but that was it for fishing for me. No matter how tough you are there is no way anyone can take a sting happily. I was on pier, and there was a big islander bloke, he was about 350lbs and looked like he ate nails for breakfast, even he went nuts when he got prodded by one of these happy moments (spinefoot i believe).

Be careful


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on the "Happy moment" i hope he didn't get you? i have seen these things grow up to 40cm up north in PNG when i was a kid the Locals use to eat them. Killing them by bighting their head. I have also had the great pleasure of being smacked by the lovely spines thanks to a young cousin who flicked one into my face and landing it on my lap as i was trying to teach him how to fish and how to handle fish for best release or eskying. It really made my day and night as we were camping on Straddie for the week and i just gulped more rum that night and crunched a few panadol i had six spile marks on my upper thighs and two on my right hand.  
Thay will appear silver if they are living in clear water like big channels but around rock walls and oyster incrusted rocks they will remain their normal camo brown. I have never eaten them myself but reportedly they are eatable. Beware that they will flip and flap uncontrollably until released so be *care full if there are kids around as they can make kids realy sick due to the amount of shock they cause to the system.*


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I have always wanted to catch something rare and different, though I have heard these fish are dangerous


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

yes all the above is true. there also sold at sydney markets as black trevally. if u get stung while fishing try putting there slime on where you got hit :? it will not stop the pain but will help


----------



## johono8 (Jan 22, 2008)

i caught one a while ago at bellambi they are called a black spinefoot weird looking thing but good fighters on light gear


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have often caught them on weed when targetting Luderick off the rocks. Bigger fighters than Luderick (which is saying something), but farer than Black Drummer. Good fun to catch (like Trevaly on Luderick gear). No scales, which is the big giveaway that they just aren't 'normal'.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

PS. i have also been told that there not to bad eating either, that is if you want to run the risk if the pain if stung!!


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

your fish is not a nice fish it is disend that if a biger fish was to eat it from the back it will not go in but kill the bigger fish to safely hold the fish with hands you can press back the finnes but dont make a mastacke to safly milke the fish like a snake do it the same why but with the fines' dont laugh you can milk a fish :lol: " also if vename is in your syastem for more than 5 hrs the veam will shut down you kindes


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Spinefoot (Siganus spinnus Linnaeus)
Local Common Names : Happy Moments or Black Trevally








This species is included because the numerous spines on this fish are capable of inflicting painful stings; these endure for up to some hours and lend the ironic name of "Happy Moments". Special care is needed in handling this fish because the first spine of the dorsal fin lies close to the back, and is directed forward. Although a minor prick results in some discomfort, the venom injected by a deep puncture leads to immediate and intense pain. The intensity of the pain may be out of all proportion to the size of the wound, which should be immersed in hot water as soon as possible and medical help obtained as soon as possible.

The fish grows to 350mm (14 inches) and is usually brown or olive in colour with a small mouth but is never the less hooked quite easily. If caught it is more preferable to cut the fish off rather than risk bringing the fish into the boat or on to land risking being stung.

The species is common on reefs, and in coastal waters, estuaries and rivers in the region.


----------



## PenrithFisho (Jun 9, 2008)

looks a bit like a dusky morwong though :?


----------

